# Has anyone zig zagged calories for fat loss?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For example, for me it would be










Using the normal fat loss column.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I keep it constant for 6 - 8 days then I spike my caloric intake... 6 - 8 days zig, 1 day zag... if you count that lol

I haven't played around with what you are suggesting though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> I keep it constant for 6 - 8 days then I spike my caloric intake... 6 - 8 days zig, 1 day zag... if you count that lol
> 
> I haven't played around with what you are suggesting though


I've been on a 1000 cal deficit with one refeed a week for weeks,doing cardio 5 times a week and feel like I've completely stalled now. Thinking this might keep the metabolism fired up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not as such but as I've mentioned in other threads, I'm doing a couple of days at 2000kcal followed by 1 day at 1000kcal, which is zig-zagging a bit :thumbup1: Only the first day of my cut today and I can already tell that those low calorie days are gonna be a nightmare, 2000 is proving hard enough, didn't realise how little 25g of pasta is, like 2 mouthfuls :lol: That said, the 2000 days are always gonna be training days, whereas the 1000 days are just gonna be me sitting on my @rse for most of the day really.

I see myself using lots of vegetables to pack out my meals over these next 12 weeks...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Not as such but as I've mentioned in other threads' date=' I'm doing a couple of days at 2000kcal followed by 1 day at 1000kcal, which is zig-zagging a bit [emoji106']1: Only the first day of my cut today and I can already tell that those low calorie days are gonna be a nightmare, 2000 is proving hard enough, didn't realise how little 25g of pasta is, like 2 mouthfuls :lol: That said, the 2000 days are always gonna be training days, whereas the 1000 days are just gonna be me sitting on my @rse for most of the day really.
> 
> I see myself using lots of vegetables to pack out my meals over these next 12 weeks...


So you are doing it a bit. Not sure what to do really,either zig zag or add another refeed.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So you are doing it a bit. Not sure what to do really,either zig zag or add another refeed.


Or add something like clen/eca/t3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Or add something like clen/eca/t3


T3 Should be here tomorrow lol.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm doing something similiar, 5 days at 1800 and 2 days at 2300 ish.

first time cutting and i'm natty at the moment so worried about too much loss.

May add in anavar though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> T3 Should be here tomorrow lol.


I've got some to use for the first time when I cut. I've used t5 (eca) and clen and preferred clen for fat loss. I didn't mind the sides to much either.

Don't get hung up on not dropping weight. Go on how your looking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've got some to use for the first time when I cut. I've used t5 (eca) and clen and preferred clen for fat loss. I didn't mind the sides to much either.
> 
> Don't get hung up on not dropping weight. Go on how your looking


It's not the weight loss that's p1ssing me off it's that i'm not looking any different mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So you are doing it a bit. Not sure what to do really,either zig zag or add another refeed.


Tough choice really. I'd be inclined to try out the zig-zagging, may help throw the body off balance a bit and get the metabolism going, whereas if you've already got a refeed day each week and it's not really working then I suppose doing more of what's not working sounds a bit less appealing. Either way, if you have some T3 coming then there's your metabolism problems fixed right there anyway :laugh:

Well, I've given ECA another go, and decided it's not for me. Had me feeling anxious as **** all day, got my stomach turning which is making me feel hungry, the exact opposite of what it's supposed to do lol. Think I'll just rely on T3, though I've gotta wait a week or two for it to get here so just running my leftover Bitiron T3/T4 tabs at a low dose in the meantime. Losing some fat in these early stages should be fairly easy anyway.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's not the weight loss that's p1ssing me off it's that i'm not looking any different mate.


That's fair enough. You've done it the right way anyway by not using fat burners until now so you should get a little boost

You've probably covered all angels but what about fasted cardio, first thing? Worked a great for me last summer


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

It won't make a difference, if you're not losing fat and looking no different, your calories need to go lower.

You leaned out quite fast, so either up exercise or drop cals bruh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Tough choice really. I'd be inclined to try out the zig-zagging' date=' may help throw the body off balance a bit and get the metabolism going, whereas if you've already got a refeed day each week and it's not really working then I suppose doing more of what's not working sounds a bit less appealing. Either way, if you have some T3 coming then there's your metabolism problems fixed right there anyway [emoji23']
> 
> Well, I've given ECA another go, and decided it's not for me. Had me feeling anxious as **** all day, got my stomach turning which is making me feel hungry, the exact opposite of what it's supposed to do lol. Think I'll just rely on T3, though I've gotta wait a week or two for it to get here so just running my leftover Bitiron T3/T4 tabs at a low dose in the meantime. Losing some fat in these early stages should be fairly easy anyway.


Yeah in the beginning it's easy,slows down now though. Think I'll hold out and see what the T3 does. It's frustrating though lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> It won't make a difference, if you're not losing fat and looking no different, your calories need to go lower.
> 
> You leaned out quite fast, so either up exercise or drop cals bruh.


Don't really wanna go lower on cals so might try upping cardio to 30 mins.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't really wanna go lower on cals so might try upping cardio to 30 mins.


What you on atm? 2400ish? I can't remember lol.

Just do an extra walk or two with dog each day or summin. Or drop 100cals+ do that, don't be a pu55y


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> What you on atm? 2400ish? I can't remember lol.
> 
> Just do an extra walk or two with dog each day or summin. Or drop 100cals+ do that, don't be a pu55y


2200. 1000 deficit.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 2200. 1000 deficit.


In 2013 I was down to 1400 a day, to get like I was in the pic in my log, lol, got down to 9 stone 8 or something.  it was brutal.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah in the beginning it's easy,slows down now though. Think I'll hold out and see what the T3 does. It's frustrating though lol.


I've yet to use T3 on a cut tbh, been using it to bulk with though and it's mental stuff. Eating over 1000kcal a day over what I'd have normally eaten, gaining no fat whatsoever and gained better. Basically improves metabolism dramatically as well as increasing protein synthesis significantly, so you can see why people love to use it to cut with.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> What you on atm? 2400ish? I can't remember lol.
> 
> Just do an extra walk or two with dog each day or summin. Or drop 100cals+ do that, don't be a pu55y


Having a powerwank will burn an extra 100-odd calories :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> In 2013 I was down to 1400 a day, to get like I was in the pic in my log, lol, got down to 9 stone 8 or something.  it was brutal.


If I go too low though I get bad food cravings and am more likely to binge lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Having a powerwank will burn an extra 100-odd calories :thumb:


Already incorporated lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Already incorporated lol


It's for a good cause, that's my justification :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> It's for a good cause' date=' that's my justification :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> I'm just a w4nker.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm just a w4nker.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I carb cycle. 100g for 4 days then 400g for a day. Calories the same just change fat intake.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> I carb cycle. 100g for 4 days then 400g for a day. Calories the same just change fat intake.


Would you say it works better for you than just a constant deficit?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> For example, for me it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This what I do except I go a little more extreme with the highs and lows


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This what I do except I go a little more extreme with the highs and lows


Maybe use the extreme fat loss one then you reckon?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Maybe use the extreme fat loss one then you reckon?


5 mega low and 2 higher ones worked well. I did it IF style and fat just fell off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 5 mega low and 2 higher ones worked well. I did it IF style and fat just fell off


How low bf did you get too roughly and were you on aas?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How low bf did you get too roughly and were you on aas?


About 10/11% natty with just clen


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> About 10/11% natty with just clen


Ideal mate. I'd say I'm around 12-13 percent atm. On test/winny and got some T3 on its way. Looking to get sub 10.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For example, for me it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive watched afew videos of dorian yates talking about his calories. he stood doing it like this because the body gets used to eating 4000 calories everyday so when he was cutting day 1 4000 calories. day 2 4500 then day 3 5000 repeat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> ive watched afew videos of dorian yates talking about his calories. he stood doing it like this because the body gets used to eating 4000 calories everyday so when he was cutting day 1 4000 calories. day 2 4500 then day 3 5000 repeat.


Worth a shot I reckon. Metabolism adjusts if you keep having the same amount of calories all the time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me today, stalled lol.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Worth a shot I reckon. Metabolism adjusts if you keep having the same amount of calories all the time.


yeah it definitely makes sence mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ideal mate. I'd say I'm around 12-13 percent atm. On test/winny and got some T3 on its way. Looking to get sub 10.


I'm on day 5 of t3 now. Been hot all day. Lets hope they are cals burning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on day 5 of t3 now. Been hot all day. Lets hope they are cals burning


What dose are you running mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What dose are you running mate?


50ed. Wildcat. Alongside test and winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 50ed. Wildcat. Alongside test and winny


Lol that's what I'll be running too. Same 'supps' then.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's what I'll be running too. Same 'supps' then.


Ive also got mast e in the mix so I'm better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Ive also got mast e in the mix so I'm better


Fcker lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fcker lol.


You are in far better nick though (pun intended)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For example, for me it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What app is that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> You are in far better nick though (pun intended)


Not good enough though lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> What app is that mate?


Site called freedieting mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So decided to go h,h,l,l,l,h,l with the highs being maintenance and the lows being very low.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Anybody tried the 5:2 diet?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I said:


> didn't realise how little 25g of pasta is' date=' like 2 mouthfuls :lol: [/quote']
> 
> F*cking hell, I'm sat here eating 150g lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dannw said:


> Anybody tried the 5:2 diet?


Basically what I'm doing mate. A few mates of mine have done it and were raving about it so here I am. Only dropping to 1000kcal on the low calorie days though, use bodybuilder folk tend to carry more lean mass and have higher protein requirements than the average person so it doesn't seem like a good idea to drop down to 600. I'm also eating at a moderate deficit on the other days as opposed to "eating normally".


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> F*cking hell, I'm sat here eating 150g lol


Yeah I'm used to eating massive bowls full of the stuff, like 250g :lol:


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I said:


> Basically what I'm doing mate. A few mates of mine have done it and were raving about it so here I am. Only dropping to 1000kcal on the low calorie days though' date=' use bodybuilder folk tend to carry more lean mass and have higher protein requirements than the average person so it doesn't seem like a good idea to drop down to 600. I'm also eating at a moderate deficit on the other days as opposed to "eating normally".[/quote']
> 
> I have been doing it for two weeks and have lost 6lb on the scales, also find it very strange how easy it is. I thought it would be a killer lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dannw said:


> I have been doing it for two weeks and have lost 6lb on the scales, also find it very strange how easy it is. I thought it would be a killer lol


Well, first day today eating at 2000 calories - these are the 5 days a week - and I've dropped 4lbs :lol: But that's because I'm bloody starving and been drinking water all day to fill myself up, and been eating pretty clean, so I've likely dropped some water today. Gonna weigh myself every week just to keep tabs on things as I'm hoping to drop a kilo a week. Shouldn't have to lower my food intake for a while, just gonna add in cardio when the losses slow down, which hopefully shouldn't happen soon as I'll be increasing the T3 week by week when it gets delivered.

Yet to experience the low calorie days yet, can't imagine they're very fun :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Well' date=' first day today eating at 2000 calories - these are the 5 days a week - and I've dropped 4lbs [emoji38'] But that's because I'm bloody starving and been drinking water all day to fill myself up, and been eating pretty clean, so I've likely dropped some water today. Gonna weigh myself every week just to keep tabs on things as I'm hoping to drop a kilo a week. Shouldn't have to lower my food intake for a while, just gonna add in cardio when the losses slow down, which hopefully shouldn't happen soon as I'll be increasing the T3 week by week when it gets delivered.
> 
> Yet to experience the low calorie days yet, can't imagine they're very fun


Low cal days aren't fun mate lol. Doing 1800 today. T3 just arrived so necked 50mg. Feel like I've done coke lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Low cal days aren't fun mate lol. Doing 1800 today. T3 just arrived so necked 50mg. Feel like I've done coke lol.


Read quite a bit that T3 can make some people go a bit manic. Never experienced it myself, sort of wish I had in a way cause I'm not doing well walking around hungry for the majority of the day :lol:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Would you say it works better for you than just a constant deficit?


Does for me but I'm not as lean as you are. Currently sitting at 18% BF. Dropped from 124kg in August last year to 102kg now. No strength loss at all and still dropping weight ok. No AAS or T3 or anything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Does for me but I'm not as lean as you are. Currently sitting at 18% BF. Dropped from 124kg in August last year to 102kg now. No strength loss at all and still dropping weight ok. No AAS or T3 or anything.


You're doing well mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Is it normal to feel like I can hardly function in the first week of going on a caloric deficit? Hoping it's just a shock to the body that I'll adapt to because I'm not doing well :lol: Can't even think properly and feel a little bit dizzy all the time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Is it normal to feel like I can hardly function in the first week of going on a caloric deficit? Hoping it's just a shock to the body that I'll adapt to because I'm not doing well  Can't even think properly and feel a little bit dizzy all the time.


Lol that's why I stopped mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's why I stopped mate.


Yeah I'm eating 2000 a day atm and it's going horrifically haha, got a 1000kcal day tomorrow and I'm ****ing dreading it :lol: Think I might increase my intake slightly on the normal days to include some more carbs and more frequent meals, might mean I'll have to throw in some cardio but I'd rather than starving myself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah I'm eating 2000 a day atm and it's going horrifically haha' date=' got a 1000kcal day tomorrow and I'm ****ing dreading it  Think I might increase my intake slightly on the normal days to include some more carbs and more frequent meals, might mean I'll have to throw in some cardio but I'd rather than starving myself.


It's a lot harder in practice than on paper mate isn't it lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's a lot harder in practice than on paper mate isn't it lol.


Very much so :lol:

I've manipulated my diet sheet and I think I've come up with something a lot more sustainable. Basically, a bit less protein, and bit less fats, and oats here there and everywhere, 5 decent sized meals eating every 3 hours. Sounds much better already, just nipped out to get a big bag of oats and see how this goes :thumbup1: The 1000 calorie days are obviously still gonna be hard, but they should be made easier by the fact that I'll be doing no exercise. Training legs shortly, should be interesting :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Very much so
> 
> I've manipulated my diet sheet and I think I've come up with something a lot more sustainable. Basically, a bit less protein, and bit less fats, and oats here there and everywhere, 5 decent sized meals eating every 3 hours. Sounds much better already, just nipped out to get a big bag of oats and see how this goes 1: The 1000 calorie days are obviously still gonna be hard, but they should be made easier by the fact that I'll be doing no exercise. Training legs shortly, should be interesting


Good luck with it mate. Yeah I always eat every 3 hours cos I don't get so hungry between meals then.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good luck with it mate. Yeah I always eat every 3 hours cos I don't get so hungry between meals then.


Yeah I should have thought about it really, I'm always the sort to start feeling a bit naff if I haven't eaten for a few hours, so 4-5 hours between meals was never gonna work well. No wonder I'm not much of a morning person when I think about it :lol:

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, most of the way through my 1000kcal day, not been as horrific as I thought it might be. Think I've discovered my secret weapon - afternoon naps. Skipped breakfast (bit of intermittent fasting) and had a bowl of oats with some whey for lunch. Then went for a kip at 3, woke up at 5. Cooked up some chicken and veg in some Tesco value pasta sauce for my next 3 meals, had a bowl and still got 2 more bowls to get through. So basically, didn't eat from half 12 til about 6, would have been horrible otherwise but because I was asleep through almost half of it and I never feel very hungry upon waking anyway, it was easy :thumb:

Oh, and I've just ordered 50 quid's worth (50 x 200g packs) of Zero Noodles to help pack out my meals without adding calories, should help :thumb:


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a bit late on this.... ok she isn't a bb etc but my mum (cut me slack lol) did the 5:2 diet. On the so-called fasting days she was quite lethargic and snappy as you'd expect but the rest of the time was fine. Not exactly a physically fit woman but her health improved a fair bit and she lost a good 6lbs in a week or so and lost about 3/4 more in the following week. She came off it cause the fasting days were unbearable (even dropping to only 1000 kcal) but the weight has stayed off. It's not quite zig zagging as your proposing but as a fat loss diet, it seems to be quite acceptable!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Well, most of the way through my 1000kcal day, not been as horrific as I thought it might be. Think I've discovered my secret weapon - afternoon naps. Skipped breakfast (bit of intermittent fasting) and had a bowl of oats with some whey for lunch. Then went for a kip at 3, woke up at 5. Cooked up some chicken and veg in some Tesco value pasta sauce for my next 3 meals, had a bowl and still got 2 more bowls to get through. So basically, didn't eat from half 12 til about 6, would have been horrible otherwise but because I was asleep through almost half of it and I never feel very hungry upon waking anyway, it was easy :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and I've just ordered 50 quid's worth (50 x 200g packs) of Zero Noodles to help pack out my meals without adding calories, should help :thumb:


Good stuff mate. My first day was easy,it's the ones after lol. Fairplay though I hope you get further than I did mate.

Also broccoli has very few cals and fills you up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. My first day was easy,it's the ones after lol. Fairplay though I hope you get further than I did mate.
> 
> Also broccoli has very few cals and fills you up.


My first day was awful haha, I was supposed to train in the evening but I just had no energy and felt ill (think the ECA didn't help either), think my body was in a bit of shock and I went to bed that night worried how I'm gonna survive 12 months of this crap :lol: Yesterday wasn't so bad but it's because I made some changes here and there I reckon, had a decent leg sesh last night. Gonna make it through today fairly comfortably in comparison despite eating half the calories.

Yes mate eating tonnes of broccoli and veg haha, definitely helping tbf. These calorie free pastas should arrive in the next few days, obviously I'll still feel a bit crap on low calories but they should help keep me feeling full at least.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> My first day was awful haha' date=' I was supposed to train in the evening but I just had no energy and felt ill (think the ECA didn't help either), think my body was in a bit of shock and I went to bed that night worried how I'm gonna survive 12 months of this crap [emoji38'] Yesterday wasn't so bad but it's because I made some changes here and there I reckon, had a decent leg sesh last night. Gonna make it through today fairly comfortably in comparison despite eating half the calories.
> 
> Yes mate eating tonnes of broccoli and veg haha, definitely helping tbf. These calorie free pastas should arrive in the next few days, obviously I'll still feel a bit crap on low calories but they should help keep me feeling full at least.


That's it mate. I've had about 2000 ish today and I feel like I haven't eaten for a week lol. Gonna carb up tomorrow night ready for leg day.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's it mate. I've had about 2000 ish today and I feel like I haven't eaten for a week lol. Gonna carb up tomorrow night ready for leg day.


Yeah I made room in my macros to still have my intra-workout waxy-maize in a pint of water, big swig 5 mins before I start training and then sips throughout, keeps the carbs flowing through my system and better stamina :thumbup1:


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

> Well, most of the way through my 1000kcal day, not been as horrific as I thought it might be. Think I've discovered my secret weapon - afternoon naps. Skipped breakfast (bit of intermittent fasting) and had a bowl of oats with some whey for lunch. Then went for a kip at 3, woke up at 5. Cooked up some chicken and veg in some Tesco value pasta sauce for my next 3 meals, had a bowl and still got 2 more bowls to get through. So basically, didn't eat from half 12 til about 6, would have been horrible otherwise but because I was asleep through almost half of it and I never feel very hungry upon waking anyway, it was easy :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and I've just ordered 50 quid's worth (50 x 200g packs) of Zero Noodles to help pack out my meals without adding calories, should help :thumb:


Where did you get the noodles from mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dannw said:


> Where did you get the noodles from mate?


From their own website mate, cheapest place by far atm.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 5 mega low and 2 higher ones worked well. I did it IF style and fat just fell off


Would 5 low/2 high burn fat faster or keep burning fat longer than 7 low days?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

StillTraining said:


> Would 5 low/2 high burn fat faster or keep burning fat longer than 7 low days?


kinda ues, it in theory should and I mean 'should' allow you to cut for longer with a higher maintenace

It also is more flexible for an active social life, which makes it more sustainable for me


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

im on 2095 calories ... killing me  i need to stay lean though but thinking about reverse dieting but cant afford to put no bodyfat on


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I said:


> Read quite a bit that T3 can make some people go a bit manic. Never experienced it myself' date=' sort of wish I had in a way cause I'm not doing well walking around hungry for the majority of the day :lol: [/quote']
> 
> It does if you go to high to quick.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big ape said:


> im on 2095 calories ... killing me  i need to stay lean though but thinking about reverse dieting but cant afford to put no bodyfat on


I'm managing sub 2000, even the 1000 calorie days, rather easily now  First few days were absolute hell tbf.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> kinda ues, it in theory should and I mean 'should' allow you to cut for longer with a higher maintenace
> 
> It also is more flexible for an active social life, which makes it more sustainable for me


Ah okay, so in theory it should and I'm assuming it's because it keeps the metabolism going.

I'm experimenting for now, I'll stick to 7 low days and see if I stall, then adapt to it to this. Though I could do with high days on the weekends.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, when cutting last time I used this approach more or less from the off as I used the same approach whilst gaining.

Still achieve the same average intake but just with more fats on rest days and lower overall calories and higher calories with lower fats and higher carbs on training days. You get some effect of carb cycling this way too.

This time round however I haven't felt the need (6 weeks in and only 2kg away from my lightest/leanest weight) but to accommodate variety and ensure that a good amount of fat source is achieved I've just started this over/under (leangains) approach again.

Choosing voluminous low energy density foods for the lower days is essential to make the journey less unpleasant. As someone that enjoys large meals and has followed IF for over 7 years I can make a very good sized meal for 5-600 calories, hit all my macros and feel satisfied. I still feel the effects that come with being in a deficit of course but clever programming has seen me retain and actually increase strength lately.


----------

